# Getting Otos



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

So I planted my aquarium just yesterday, but I am worried about algae. Some of the plants I received had bits on it, and I think I removed it all before planting, but if I missed any, I could have a real problem on my hands. I was thinking of getting some Otos today or tomorrow. I just wasn't sure if it was a great idea, as my tank is new and uncycled, but some claim that a planted tank acts as a biological filter from the get-go for a small fish load. If I get the "Okay" from the majority of you guys, Im going to get 5 or 6 Otos today to start cleaning up any algae I missed. Thanks!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ottos are great fish and I keep a school of about 6 in nearly every tank I own. Their behavior is amusing and they eat algae quite well.

Algae usually happens in the first few weeks after a new tank has been set up, so they would be a good fish to have.

As long as the water has been dechlorinated properly the fish will be fine. Just make sure to do regular water changes to remove any waste build up.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

Otos are cheap but rather touchy. I have a planted tank set up right now and right before I stick any fish in there I am going to take filter medium out of another thank and use that to cycle it. If you have any other tanks you might want to do the same thing to jump start the cycle. I am not for sure if I am going to use otos in this tank or farlowella cat.


----------



## littlecich (Apr 12, 2008)

inareverie85 said:


> So I planted my aquarium just yesterday, but I am worried about algae. Some of the plants I received had bits on it, and I think I removed it all before planting, but if I missed any, I could have a real problem on my hands. I was thinking of getting some Otos today or tomorrow. I just wasn't sure if it was a great idea, as my tank is new and uncycled, but some claim that a planted tank acts as a biological filter from the get-go for a small fish load. If I get the "Okay" from the majority of you guys, Im going to get 5 or 6 Otos today to start cleaning up any algae I missed. Thanks!


I would wait until the tank cycled a bit and some algae appeared. Otos do better in a more settled tank. Plus, an ammonia spike will kill them.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I think Ottos will do fine in your tank right now. They don't add much to a bio-load because they are so small. If you don't think there will be enough algae to sustain them for awhile, you can buy spirulina discs (but I think there will be plenty for them to munch on).

Also, be aware that some stores sell fish that have been wild-captured with "questionable" methods. Many people report losing a few after a couple weeks and up to a month after purchase. (Do some research if you feel you need to.) Personally, I bought 5 from a PetsMart and have not lost one yet (it's been about 4 months now).

-Dave


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

New tanks usually have enough algae to sustain ottos. If you don't feed much, have a lot of plants and do regular partial water changes, the ottos should be okay.

If you want more algae for the ottos, crank up the lights. lol


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Plan to add a few ottos to my tanks. Do you all think that tiger barbs and rosey barbs will bother them? I have quite a few and they just chase each other now.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really haven't seen any fish go after my ottos. I have tetras, danios and the gold algae eaters. I've had them in a community tank with many other varieties and never seen anyone bother them.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Added 7 Ottos to my 29 gal last night.. and 3 to my 14 gal  They adjusted really quickly, and now I get to sit in front of the tank to see if I can spot them all sucking away on the plants!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

inareverie85 said:


> Added 7 Ottos to my 29 gal last night.. and 3 to my 14 gal  They adjusted really quickly, and now I get to sit in front of the tank to see if I can spot them all sucking away on the plants!


Just sit back and enjoy! These are my favorite fish to sit and watch. They are very playfull and do a good job as a cleaning crew. Now that my SAE's are gone, I think I'll get another 5-6.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

The old man said:


> Plan to add a few ottos to my tanks. Do you all think that tiger barbs and rosey barbs will bother them? I have quite a few and they just chase each other now.


I haven't seen my neon rosey barbs bother any fish, even though they're fish with big bodies and big mouths for their size.

I doubt if the tiger barbs would bother ottos, but I consider tiger barbs one of the most nippy barbs.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

inareverie85 said:


> Added 7 Ottos to my 29 gal last night.. and 3 to my 14 gal  They adjusted really quickly, and now I get to sit in front of the tank to see if I can spot them all sucking away on the plants!


How did you acclimate them?


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I let the bag they came in sit in the tank for an hour or so (while I was planting my other tank), and then after that I removed them from the bag with a small net, one by one, and placed them in the aquarium. I didnt want to dump the bag, as they seemed to have gotten nervous in there and took a massive poop all over the bag ~_~

They're still a little skiddish when they see me approach the tank. They'll play together up front, but when they see me come toward the tank to observe them, they scatter and start sucking around for algae. I feel like such a slave-driver! -_-
I hope they become more comfortable with me over time so that I can watch them play without having to be sneaky!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been having troubles getting mine to live. I bought 5 from petco about a week ago. I put 3 in a well established tank. Now I have 1, I think. In my 10 gal, I put 2. This tank is about 2 wks old. I have 1 left in that tank, and he is doing fairly well. I don't understand why they always die on me. I acclimate the bag and everything. The 20gal has 2 angels, but they never bothered them or the neons that live with em. My wild caught nerites did better than the ottos.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

That may have been your problem. I would defintely slowly add a little bit of aquarium water to the bag during that hour, maybe like 1/4 cup every 15 mins and stretch that time to 1.5-2 hours. I do this with great success!! anda:



inareverie85 said:


> I let the bag they came in sit in the tank for an hour or so (while I was planting my other tank), and then after that I removed them from the bag with a small net, one by one, and placed them in the aquarium. I didnt want to dump the bag, as they seemed to have gotten nervous in there and took a massive poop all over the bag ~_~
> 
> They're still a little skiddish when they see me approach the tank. They'll play together up front, but when they see me come toward the tank to observe them, they scatter and start sucking around for algae. I feel like such a slave-driver! -_-
> I hope they become more comfortable with me over time so that I can watch them play without having to be sneaky!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Afyounie said:


> I have been having troubles getting mine to live. I bought 5 from petco about a week ago. I put 3 in a well established tank. Now I have 1, I think. In my 10 gal, I put 2. This tank is about 2 wks old. I have 1 left in that tank, and he is doing fairly well. I don't understand why they always die on me. I acclimate the bag and everything. The 20gal has 2 angels, but they never bothered them or the neons that live with em. My wild caught nerites did better than the ottos.


Ottos are funny. Most are wild caught from what I've read. Since they usually come in half starved and stressed to death it's not uncommon to loose about half of them. I always have bought more than I needed because I know some will die. Trying to get them to catch just the "fat" ones is a joke. I have also begun to add some algae tabs when I first get them. That seems to help with the loss factor.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

For acclimation the best method I found was open the bag and pour the bag and water into a small pail or container. Then take a piece of airline tubing and start a siphon from the tank, then tie a a knot in the tubing so that it just drips into the pail. Let it drip for an hour or so or until you get impatient. Net out the fish and put into the tank.


----------



## n2fish (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with The Old Man... drip acclimating is the way to go. I attach an airline flow adjusted to the drip hose, you get much better control over the drip rate. It is also a good idea to add an amonia detoxifier to the bag, esp if they have been in the bag for a long while. It is wise to take the pH of the bag the fish are in and of the tank water and slowly get them to the tank pH.

I am wondering if the ottos are a seasonal type fish... I cannot seem to find any right now. I really covet these fish that I read are breeding for some people! Has anyone actually raised any otto frye?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

x3 or 4 on drip acclimation is best. Tex is right on that most are wild caught and very stressed by the time they get to the average hobbyist. There was a great article in the Feb. 2008 Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine on caring for and breeding Otos, plus www.otocinclus.com is an excellent online resource.


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> x3 or 4 on drip acclimation is best. Tex is right on that most are wild caught and very stressed by the time they get to the average hobbyist. There was a great article in the Feb. 2008 Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine on caring for and breeding Otos, plus www.otocinclus.com is an excellent online resource.


hhhmmmm.. I need to get that issue. I love Otos,great little fish


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Otos are my favorite fish. I've considered setting up a tank with just otos in it. It'd be nice to watch them all school.


----------

